# Royal Canadian Dragoons Marching Song



## VeritasAequitas (17 Nov 2011)

Hey guys, wondering if you can help me out in identifying this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRi0e-ug6f4&feature=youtu.be

It kicks butt!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2011)

The first 14 seconds is "Bonnie Dundee" - no idea re:  the last 30 seconds or so is.


----------



## VeritasAequitas (17 Nov 2011)

Yup it turned out to be Bonnie Dundee/Steamboat. 

You rock.


----------



## ekpiper (18 Nov 2011)

Well, the tunes played are Bonnie Dundee and Glendaurel Highlanders.  I do not believe that the tunes were chosen for any specific reason, as it was Ceremonial Guard playing for both regiments' anniversaries, and those were standard repertoire marches at that time.
ekpiper


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2011)

Head's up.....


			
				VeritasAequitas said:
			
		

> Hey guys, wondering if you can help me out in identifying this song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRi0e-ug6f4&feature=youtu.be
> 
> It kicks butt!!


As of this post, the link no longer works because "the uploader has closed their YouTube account."  This one appears to be the same stretch o' video, though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGz2YLUo9I
(I feel sorry for the dude in the middle of the second troop with the white belt undone....)


----------

